# Dressage saddle in English pleasure/equitation?



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

You're not allowed to use a dressage in E/P or Equ. because they need to see your leg postioning and if it's not a dressage show you will probably not win. I don't know what level this show is but mostly all of them will not allow a dressage saddle.


----------



## taybug (Jul 10, 2007)

Ugh but I don't want to spend moneyyy haha.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

you can as long as it isnt a huge show! i always used a dressage saddle on my old pony casper, no judge ever said anything


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeh you can, look if you don't have the money don't worry bout it mate!! :lol: Lifes to short to worry about the lil things like 


> because they need to see your leg postioning /


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

if your just going to a local show to try it out then a dressage saddle is fine. If you decide you are gonna get seriose about showng it then you'll want to start looking at some saddles. Especially if you start going to rated shows, they will call you in


----------

